# Am I really that screwed up?



## JUNIO

Hola,

¿cómo traduciríais esta expresión?

"So, what you're saying, Sam, is that a woman couldn't possibly want to be with me for any other reason than my money? What? Am I really that screwed up?"

MI TRADUCCIÓN:
—Entonces, ¿lo que quieres decir, Sam, es que no es posible que una mujer quiera estar conmigo por ninguna otra razón que no sea mi dinero? ¿Es eso? ¿Realmente lo tengo tan mal?/¿Tan horrible soy?

Gracias


----------



## Mirlo

JUNIO said:


> Hola,
> 
> ¿cómo traduciríais esta expresión?
> 
> "So, what you're saying, Sam, is that a woman couldn't possibly want to be with me for any other reason than my money? What? Am I really that screwed up?"
> 
> MI TRADUCCIÓN:
> —Entonces, ¿lo que quieres decir, Sam, es que no es posible que una mujer quiera estar conmigo por ninguna otra razón que no sea mi dinero? ¿Es eso? ¿Realmente lo tengo tan mal?/¿Tan horrible soy?
> 
> Gracias


 
Entonces, ¿A qué te refieres/qué quieres decir Sam, que esa mujer no puede/quiere estar conmigo por otra razón que no sea mi dinero? ¿Qué? ¿*Tan jodido estoy?*
*Todos lo decimos de una manera distinta, pero "tan jodido estoy" sería una de las maneras.*

Saludos,


----------



## Shulay

"Entonces lo que me querés decir, Sam, es que una mujer únicamente estaría conmigo por mi plata? ¿Eh? ¿Tan loco estoy?"


----------



## Shulay

Ahora que piesno, esa última frase puede querer decir algo así como "entonces estoy tan al horno?" en lenguaje coloquial argentino. Creo que tienen más sentido. Más neutral sería: "¿Tan mal estoy?" me parece...


----------



## transparente

JUNIO said:


> Hola,
> 
> ¿cómo traduciríais esta expresión?
> 
> "So, what you're saying, Sam, is that a woman couldn't possibly want to be with me for any other reason than my money? What? Am I really that screwed up?"
> 
> MI TRADUCCIÓN:
> —Entonces, ¿lo que quieres decir, Sam, es que no es posible que una mujer quiera estar conmigo por ninguna otra razón que no sea *por* mi dinero? ¿Es eso? ¿Tan horrible soy?
> 
> Gracias


----------



## Mirlo

En mi opinión y solo para alarar: La frase no quiere deir que sea malo o feo, sino que esta fregado o jodido, ya que solo consigue "novias" debido a que tiene dinero.

Saludos,


----------



## transparente

Es que "horrible" no siempre se usa rigurosamente.

-¿Cómo estás?
-¡Horrible! No me invitaron a la fiesta./Me dijeron que era un estúpido.


----------



## aurilla

"¿Tan loco / alocado estoy?".


----------



## Magazine

EStoy de acuerdo con transparente, _horrible_ me parece lo más adecuado

Quizás también:

Tan desastre soy.

O también: ¿Tan poco valgo?


----------



## Moritzchen

I'm with Mirlo, "Tan jodido estoy?"


----------



## Zio Gilito

I agree, the most common translation for that expression is "¿_Tan jodido estoy?_"


----------



## dcjournalist

Tan mal estoy?
Tan "jodido" estoy?
Tan "fregado" estoy?


----------



## JUNIO

Muchas gracias a todos. Haré caso entonces a la mayoría y me quedaré con "¿Tan jodido estoy?"


----------



## Mate

Por si te hace falta una confirmación más, yo también voto por "¿tan jodido estoy? o ¿estoy tan jodido?


----------



## TurbidTongue

Excuse me! I have something to say! *Clears throat*
Clearly, I am not completely familiar with LAm slang, but I am getting the impression that most people are interpreting that expression incorrectly.
Let's be clear that "screwed" is different from "screwed up." That speaker, as far as I can see without more context, is asking if the other person is saying he can only get girlfriends due to his wealth because he is not appealing otherwise. In this case (again, without more context), "screwed up" means "wrong" (figuratively) , or con la vida/cabeza desordenada, or something like that.
Is that what all you Argentine people are saying?


----------



## SydLexia

I agree with Turbid here. It is perhaps curious that people have not picked up the 'psychiatry' element in the phrase. 

syd


----------



## Roberto_Mendoza

TurbidTongue said:


> Excuse me! I have something to say! *Clears throat*
> Clearly, I am not completely familiar with LAm slang, but I am getting the impression that most people are interpreting that expression incorrectly.
> Let's be clear that "screwed" is different from "screwed up." That speaker, as far as I can see without more context, is asking if the other person is saying he can only get girlfriends due to his wealth because he is not appealing otherwise. In this case (again, without more context), "screwed up" means "wrong" (figuratively) , or con la vida/cabeza desordenada, or something like that.
> Is that what all you Argentine people are saying?



That is exactly what "jodido" means in this context. I am certainly no native speaker of English, but I think everyone understood the phrase correctly. 

For the record, I too agree with Mirlo. Saludos.


----------



## TurbidTongue

Roberto_Mendoza said:


> That is exactly what "jodido" means in this context. I am certainly no native speaker of English, but I think everyone understood the phrase correctly.
> 
> For the record, I too agree with Mirlo. Saludos.



So "jodido" doesn't mean "shit outta luck", right? Because that's not what the speaker is asking/saying.
From my experience, "estoy jodido" means "I am screwed/f**ked", or "there's no hope", or "wow, there's no chance of good luck"
Notice that Syd is also thinking you guys aren't getting it.


----------



## SydLexia

I'm just surprised that there doesn't seem to be something more precise...

syd


----------



## JUNIO

Y si dijéramos "¿Tan jodido soy? que incluye la parte psiquiátrica a la que os referíais?


----------



## Magazine

Hola Junio: 

Aquí en España_ estoy jodido_ significa "me siento mal" o también "me han dado por..."

En este caso no pega nada en mi opinión y para un público español. 


> From my experience, "estoy jodido" means "I am screwed/f**ked", or "there's no hope", or "wow, there's no chance of good luck"
> Notice that Syd is also thinking you guys aren't getting it.



This is exactly what it means in Spain, Turbid

Tan mal estoy, tan horrible soy, es que valgo tan poco.....tiene esta connotación.


----------



## Roberto_Mendoza

TurbidTongue said:


> So "jodido" doesn't mean "shit outta luck", right? Because that's not what the speaker is asking/saying.
> From my experience, "estoy jodido" means "I am screwed/f**ked", or "there's no hope", or "wow, there's no chance of good luck"
> Notice that Syd is also thinking you guys aren't getting it.



"Jodido" can have several, slightly varying meanings. In this case, "jodido" fits perfectly with the meaning of the original sentence. In other words, you can use it for both "screwed" and "screwed up". At least that is they way I see it. Cheers.


----------



## dcjournalist

Creo que todos los nativos entendimos el sentido de la frase.
En ese contexto queda bien "Tan mal estoy?" o "Tan jodido estoy?"
Ante la duda yo me inclinaria por la primera, que es mas formal.


----------



## Zio Gilito

First of all, I am pretty sure that '_estoy jodido_' means '_i'm fucked up_'.
Besides, i think that '_¿Tan jodido estoy_' makes no sense


----------



## Moritzchen

I'm screwed up= I'm fucked up.
How can you say it makes no sense when you previously stated:





Zio Gilito said:


> I agree, the most common translation for that expression is "¿_Tan jodido estoy?_"


*?*


----------



## ferleguidoor

Am I really that screwed up? = ¿Tan cagado estoy? ¿Tan jodido estoy? ¿Tan mal estoy?

Take care


----------



## gengo

Roberto_Mendoza said:


> "Jodido" can have several, slightly varying meanings. In this case, "jodido" fits perfectly with the meaning of the original sentence. In other words, you can use it for both "screwed" and "screwed up".



For what it's worth, my experience with Mexicans here in California confirms what Roberto says.  You can be jodido in the sense of being up a creek with no paddle, or you can be jodido in the sense of being one sick puppy.  So, yes, I guess that means the Spanish is slightly less precise in this case, but then the context will almost always make the intended meaning clear.


----------



## Zio Gilito

> I'm screwed up= I'm fucked up.
> How can you say it makes no sense when you previously stated: Quote:
> Originalmente publicado por *Zio Gilito*
> 
> 
> I agree, the most common translation for that expression is "¿_Tan jodido estoy?_"
> 
> *?*


 
Excuse me, I just get confused, I meant that "_tan jodido *soy*_" makes no sense. I knew those two expressions are the same


----------



## Mirlo

TurbidTongue said:


> Excuse me! I have something to say! *Clears throat*
> Clearly, I am not completely familiar with LAm slang, but I am getting the impression that most people are interpreting that expression incorrectly.
> Let's be clear that "screwed" is different from "screwed up." That speaker, as far as I can see without more context, is asking if the other person is saying he can only get girlfriends due to his wealth because he is not appealing otherwise. In this case (again, without more context), "screwed up" means "wrong" (figuratively) , or con la vida/cabeza desordenada, or something like that.
> Is that what all you Argentine people are saying?


 
Just to explain:

*screw up* *1. *To muster or summon up: _screwed up my courage._
*2. *_Slang_ To make a mess of (an undertaking).
*3. *_Slang_ To injure; damage: _Lifting those boxes really screwed up my back._
*4.* _Slang:_To make neurotic or anxious.
*5. Idioms: make a muck of*

*So, you are refering to # 4, but I think that he is talking about # 5 and that's why we use jodido;  he "está fregado/jodido"  because she made a fool of him.*


----------



## SydLexia

It's interesting that you bring up the (a) dictionary definition because what some native speakers are arguing is precisely that the original refers indeed to #4 rather than #5. (but as a 'completed' adjective, of course)

I agree that 'jodido' may be the best practical answer but he is actually asking something more like:

"¿Tan neurotico (perdido) me ves?" 
"¿Tan mal me ves?"

And there is no question (in the context as we have it) of anyone making a fool of anyone else.

syd


----------



## Mirlo

SydLexia said:


> It's interesting that you bring up the (a) dictionary definition because what some native speakers are arguing is precisely that the original refers indeed to #4 rather than #5. (but as a 'completed' adjective, of course)
> 
> I agree that 'jodido' may be the best practical answer but he is actually asking something more like:
> 
> "¿Tan neurotico (perdido) me ves?"
> "¿Tan mal me ves?"
> 
> And there is no question (in the context as we have it) of anyone making a fool of anyone else.
> 
> syd


Primero:
Yo no creo que el dice "me ves, el dice *"estoy". Segundo:*


> So, what you're saying, Sam, is that a woman couldn't possibly want to be with me for any other reason than my money? What? Am I really that screwed up?"


That his friend is saying that the woman only wants him for the money makes him think that he is really fuck (in life), not that he is crazy or neurotic. That's what we think. See posts #4,10,11,14,26.


----------



## SydLexia

With respect to all concerned, posts #4,10,11,14,26 are what non-natives see as the nuance of the original.

What I am saying is that the original refers to how other people see the subject (as many of us seem to agree):

"¿Me dices que no tengo otro atractivo que el dinero, que presento un cuadro tan poco esperanzador? 

Once again 'jodido' is a simple practical answer.

syd


----------



## Mirlo

SydLexia said:


> With respect to all concerned, posts #4,10,11,14,26 are what non-natives see as the nuance of the original.
> 
> What I am saying is that the original refers to how other people see the subject:
> 
> "¿Me dices que no tengo otro atractivo que el dinero, que presento un cuadro tan poco esperanzador?
> 
> Once again 'jodido' is a simple practical answer.
> 
> syd


 
The fact that we're non native, doesn't mean that we don't understand. We have learned English and lived in USA for many years and know the intended meaning.
Like I said before, for us "jodido" is what he was trying to express.
Thank you,


----------



## Moritzchen

Agreed. 
It's still "jodido".


----------



## SydLexia

Moritz, would it work if you said "¿tan jodido me ven?"? I suggest this as a test rather than as a translation in that if it were possible to say that and there were no great change in meaning then the problem would be solved.

May I also remind everyone that (even slightly) intemperate language in posts always looks much more intemperate to the recipient. It is important to maintain a collegiate professional tone in a forum like this and to respect the opinions of all concerned.

syd


----------



## Moritzchen

Oh! What happened here? My statement in #34 was that I was in agreement with Syd and TT, but now the prior post is gone and mine dangles senselessly.
_Tan jodido me ven, se me ve tan jodido, tan jodido estoy_, I think they´d all work here.


----------



## MrMojoRising

Tan acabado estoy?


----------



## MAYA7

Si creen que "tan jodido" se aun termo fuerte, por que no utliziar el "tan fregado"? tendria el mismo significado, no?

PS: Me está gustando mucho acompañar esta discusión! Se ve bien animada.


----------



## roanheads

Pues , lo veo así,-- " me he equivocado tanto de mi propia estimación .(" siempre pensé que gusté a las chicas por guapo etc., además de ser rico.)
No creo que tenga nada que ver con " jodido " en este sentido.


----------



## TurbidTongue

Mirlo said:


> Primero:
> Yo no creo que el dice "me ves, el dice *"estoy". Segundo:*
> 
> That his friend is saying that the woman only wants him for the money makes him think that he is really_*ed*_ fuck (in life), not that he is crazy or neurotic. That's what we think. See posts #4,10,11,14,26.



I knew this was happening, and I was trying to tell you guys you were not getting the meaning of what he said! If he was "fuck*ed* in life", it would have been "screwed", not "screwed up"! He is asking his friend if he thinks that girls only want him for his money because, other than for his money, he is not good enough. "Not good enough" meaning "damaged" or "screwed up".
Please do not insist that the native speakers that are trying to explain this to you are the ones that are wrong. It's quite frustrating, besides very improbable and self-defeating, wouldn't you say?
Either way, it looks like, depending on where people are from, "estar jodido" can mean being damaged goods, or neurotic, or being maladjusted in life, which is what is being said in that original sentence. I just don't think that it means that in Spain.


----------



## roanheads

I agree, ---"estar jodido " as it is used in Spain, does not fit , I also agree with your description of " screwed up ", as we use it in these parts with a similar meaning .
Cheers .


----------



## JUNIO

Ostras, jamás pensé que la frase iba a provocar semejante debate.

Os daré mi humildísima opinión. Después de haber leído todas vuestras sugerencia, creo que me quedaré con "Tan mal estoy" que tiene la ventaja de ser ambiguo porque en español puede significar Tan mal esto de la cabeza o Tan mala es mi situación en la vida.

Muchísimas gracias a todos.


----------



## Ynez

TurbidTongue said:


> Either way, it looks like, depending on where people are from, "estar jodido" can mean being damaged goods, or neurotic, or being maladjusted in life, which is what is being said in that original sentence. I just don't think that it means that in Spain.



It Spain it has both meanings (not sure if I am missing some other meaning):

_¡Estás jodido! ¿Por qué haces eso?  
Mi novia me ha dejado y estoy jodido._


----------



## Mirlo

Ynez said:


> It Spain it has both meanings (not sure if I am missing some other meaning):
> 
> _¡Estás jodido! ¿Por qué haces eso? _
> _Mi novia me ha dejado y estoy jodido._


That's what i though!!!
All I have to say is that to me and how I has seen "screwed up" used before :
_



Slang To injure; damage: Lifting those boxes really screwed up my back.

Click to expand...

__Screwed up,= something mess you up ./you mess up something_
_Am I so screwed up= Tan fregado/mal ajustado/jodido estoy, pero en este caso "tan mal estoy" ya que así se ha decidido._


----------



## roanheads

Hasta el Presidente mismo ( EE.UU ) dijo hace poco " I screwed up " al admitir  haberse equivocado en elegir un consejero que tenía faltas.


----------



## Mirlo

Yeah, "me equivoqué/la regué" Is one of the meanings of screwed up, por no decir "fu#%^ up"


----------



## roanheads

¡ Exacto !


----------



## Mirlo

roanheads said:


> ¡ Exacto !


 So what's the point.
It's a different situation. It's not the same to say *I screwed up* than I'm a screw or I'm a screwed up person or Am I really that screwed up?
In Spanish all this can mean:
*Tan mal estoy de la cabeza o Tan mala es mi situación en la vida=jodido/fregado.*


----------



## Magazine

Hi Mirlo, June has chosen her answer long ago and I think this thread has had its answer. 

Just wanted to point out , that this text is for a European audience as far as we know and the term used will be the one understood here, logically.


----------

